

Gift HN: YouMightBe.org - jawns

I registered the domain YouMightBe.org several months ago to use as a way of presenting information about distributism.<p>But I haven't had time to do much with it, so I'm offering the domain to whoever wants it.<p>Write a sentence or two to let me know what you'd do with the domain, and I'll choose the person whose idea sounds most interesting.  (Be sure that there's some way for me to contact you to follow up.)
======
jawns
Link to the domain: <http://www.youmightbe.org>

~~~
dgunn
I was actually going through the slides to read about it but I got lost in the
slides in the socialism section and couldn't find my way back.

I know from your submission text that you didn't have the time to work on this
very much, so I'm not sure if you want feedback. But if you plan to create
something in the future which uses this slide effect to communicate info to
the reader, you should make it more guided. I just flicked my mouse a little
by accident and the whole thing was over for me.

